

Show HN: MacWinKey, Apple Keyboard Command Key Shortcuts on Windows - FreshCode
http://macwinkey.com/

======
FreshCode
My weekend project. I run Windows on my Macbook Air for development and
pressing Ctrl+C, Ctrl+V for Copy/Paste kills my pinky and messes with my brain
when I switch to OS X, so I made MacWinKey to swap the Left Control and
Windows Keys. This lets you use Cmd+C, Cmd+V for copy/paste, consistent with
OS X.

Uses a low-level keyboard hook to inject the correct keys, so no reboot
required.

